# Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition 2014



## Brew Matt (5/2/14)

Hi All,

The 2014 Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition is just around the corner, with beer judging taking place on Saturday 3rd May. 

The program will be published shortly, and if you entered last year this will be sent to you automatically.

Have setup a new Facebook page that will promote the event - can those that use FB please visit the page and 'Like' it. This will then allow the url to be shortened once the 'Like quota' is met.

Currently: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Grafton-Show-Home-Brewing-Competition/1453601994858314?fref=ts

Thanks & happy brewing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/2/14)

Old Jack will still be chief steward I presume...


----------



## Brew Matt (5/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Old Jack will still be chief steward I presume...


Jack is still involved but asked a couple of years back to take a less active role in the organisation of the event.

In saying that, he is still passionate about the competition, and last year manned the show display for most of the 2 days.

If you have a few brews to enter, this is the year. Last year, the all grain entries came from outside of Grafton! This year is expected to have the highest number of all grain entries in the shows history.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/2/14)

At least it has moved on from just a few blokes doing kits.

I entered some AG beers a few years ago...was the only entrant, and won a few tins of Coopers...rather ironic I thought


----------



## sp0rk (6/2/14)

I might have to send up a couple of bottles to be entered, I don't think I'll be bothering with the Coffs Show comp this year


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/2/14)

do you have a pdf format for the comp details?


----------



## Brew Matt (19/2/14)

sp0rk said:


> I might have to send up a couple of bottles to be entered, I don't think I'll be bothering with the Coffs Show comp this year


Please do!


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

I'll enter something, I better get brewing again. Think there is a few of us younger folk going to enter jerky, biltong and chutneys.


----------



## Brew Matt (19/2/14)

Pratty1 said:


> do you have a pdf format for the comp details?


It's coming Pratty, just waiting on some sponsor artwork to be finalised. PM me with your email address, and I will send you through the pages with the competition details on it.


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

Passed the Facebook link onto some Grafton people, I don't do Facebook.


----------



## Brew Matt (20/2/14)

shaunous said:


> Passed the Facebook link onto some Grafton people, I don't do Facebook.


Thanks Shaunous! Still have the empty bottle from last years competition to return to you.


----------



## sp0rk (20/2/14)

Hmmm, I might have to do up some jerky too


----------



## shaunous (20/2/14)

Brew Matt said:


> Thanks Shaunous! Still have the empty bottle from last years competition to return to you.


Only taken us nearly a year. I'll get it off you at the show 




sp0rk said:


> Hmmm, I might have to do up some jerky too


May as well enter anything, even if it isn't the best jerky you've made, good to keep the numbers up, specially the numbers of the younger generation entering things, that being anyone under the age of 55 :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/2/14)

You mean 75


----------



## shaunous (20/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You mean 75


I was being nice


----------



## Brew Matt (23/2/14)

More user friendly url

www.facebook.com/homebrewcomp


----------



## shaunous (24/2/14)

Hey Matty, and idea why the show ground site has goneski's?

What date do we need to have the brews entered?


----------



## Brew Matt (24/2/14)

shaunous said:


> Hey Matty, and idea why the show ground site has goneski's?
> 
> What date do we need to have the brews entered?


Home Brewing Exhibits may be delivered to the Pavilion from Thursday 1st May to the close date of Friday 2nd May 2014 6pm. Judging takes place on the 3rd May.

Not sure about the show ground site.


----------



## shaunous (10/3/14)

Can u remember to categories Matt?

Damn annoying the Grafton Shows webpage is gone.


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

Good job in todays local rag Matty.. Looking Good


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/14)

Article in there about beer fest at Yamba on Anzac weekend


----------



## Bribie G (1/4/14)

Haven't received anything as yet, and only a month to go. What categories, Matt?


----------



## Brew Matt (1/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Good job in todays local rag Matty.. Looking Good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Shaunous


----------



## shaunous (1/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Article in there about beer fest at Yamba on Anzac weekend


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/79256-home-brew-festival-in-yamba/#entry1157901


----------



## Brew Matt (6/4/14)

Home Brewing Schedule & Entry Form is available for download from www.graftonshowhomebrewing.com/

Also, for those on Facebook, please like our page at www.facebook.com/homebrewcomp


----------



## sp0rk (7/4/14)

I might have to post my entries up, it doesn't look like I'll be driving up any time before the show


----------



## shaunous (7/4/14)

Let me know when they are ready Dan, I got to coffs a bit...


----------



## sp0rk (7/4/14)

Awesome, I should have a couple ready in the next few weeks


----------



## Brew Matt (7/4/14)

sp0rk said:


> I might have to post my entries up, it doesn't look like I'll be driving up any time before the show


As far as I know, there are entries coming from as far away as Taree & Brisbane, so there is every possibility that someone will be able to pickup entries to save on postage.


----------



## brewtopbeer (8/4/14)

Hey guys, how do I get tickets for this event?? I don't want to enter just yet as I've only been brewing for about a year so please get back to me ASAP that would be great. Cheers!!


----------



## shaunous (8/4/14)

Pretty sure you just turn up mate, i think the tasting night is an open thing. Matt will get back to you with specific's though. I've never been to one, and only entered my beer once, being last year, but all reports are the tasting nights a quite the drink session.

Where you livin?


----------



## brewtopbeer (8/4/14)

In adelaide mate, cheers for getting back to me. Where abouts is it?


----------



## sp0rk (8/4/14)

In Grafton, NSW...


----------



## brewtopbeer (8/4/14)

Bloody spewing we have nothing here like that in adelaide mate, I've never been to a brew comp and always looking forward to go, mayb next time. Cheers mate!!


----------



## sp0rk (8/4/14)

brewtopbeer said:


> Bloody spewing we have nothing here like that in adelaide mate, I've never been to a brew comp and always looking forward to go, mayb next time. Cheers mate!!


But you do...
check out sabsosa.com, sabrew.com and brewadelaide.com for stuff near you


----------



## brewtopbeer (8/4/14)

No worries thanks for that. Talk soon for more beer talk, cheers mate


----------



## Brew Matt (8/4/14)

A very special thanks to Coopers DIY Brewing for their ongoing support of the Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition.

For those not already making beer via an All Grain brewing process, A Coopers DIY Beer kit contains everything you need to make 23 litres of great tasting beer quickly and easily, it even comes with an instructional DVD.

It’s the easiest and most rewarding DIY project you’ll ever do! Coopers Brewery Limited, the largest Australian-owned brewery.

www.diybeer.com.au


----------



## shaunous (8/4/14)

Yeh Kudos Coopers...


Matty, my old Neighbour up the coast is keen to enter a coupla brews. They'll be in old 1.25L soda bottles. That Cool??

I realise it doesn't look real professional, but once u taste them you'll forget what it was stored in. There pretty good.


----------



## Brew Matt (8/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Yeh Kudos Coopers...
> 
> 
> Matty, my old Neighbour up the coast is keen to enter a coupla brews. They'll be in old 1.25L soda bottles. That Cool??
> ...


Pet (plastic) bottles like you've mentioned are welcome.


----------



## waggastew (8/4/14)

Looks like a great comp, just checked the entry forms etc. Will rustle through stocks to see if there is something I can send up. Is there a postal address we can send too?

On a side note, wondering if you have any 17 and under entries? Gotta love the stock show entry forms!


----------



## Brew Matt (9/4/14)

waggastew said:


> Looks like a great comp, just checked the entry forms etc. Will rustle through stocks to see if there is something I can send up. Is there a postal address we can send too?
> 
> On a side note, wondering if you have any 17 and under entries? Gotta love the stock show entry forms!


Thanks Stew,

PM me for a mailing address so we can look out for the entry, and store it properly prior to the judging. The under 17 part of the entry form is stock standard, but it is possible for this scenario to occur for a non alcoholic ginger beer entry - so it was left in (and if it was removed from the form, you can bet there would be an entry requiring it). Until this year, there was a class for non alcoholic cider which in the past must have been frequented.


----------



## Brew Matt (9/4/14)

Thanks to HPA (Hop Products Australia) for being a supporter of the Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition.

We have one entry that we know about coming from Tasmania - and have been advised that the submitted brew will contain the flavours and aroma's from some freshly picked Galaxy hop cones from HPA. Just one of the perks of having a HPA plantation a couple of minutes down the road!


----------



## shaunous (9/4/14)

Cant wait for Tasting Night 

U got any brews going in Matt? I'm pushing for time here but hopefully should have a couple.


----------



## sp0rk (9/4/14)

Wish I could make tasting night


----------



## Brew Matt (9/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Cant wait for Tasting Night
> 
> U got any brews going in Matt? I'm pushing for time here but hopefully should have a couple.


Not sure yet, it is in the hands of the gods.



sp0rk said:


> Wish I could make tasting night


What could you possibly have on that is more important??


----------



## shaunous (9/4/14)

U can Dan, your just not trying hard enough :lol:


----------



## Brew Matt (10/4/14)

Big thanks to Keg King for being a supporter of the Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition. If you are reading this, chances are you know and own Keg King brewing products already.

Some of the entrants in this years show will be using the new Keg King counterfiller to get beer from keg to bottle while keeping oxygen out of the brew.

There will be some Keg King equipment on display at the show.

Check out their website at www.kegking.com.au


----------



## Brew Matt (11/4/14)

_Thanks to New England Brewing Company for being a supporter of the Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition. _

_They were conceived in early 2012 and brew beer for the New England...with the range now available at the Coffs Harbour Cellarbrations Bottle Shop at the Jetty._

_Their brewery & bar is located in an old woolshed in Uralla (about 20 minutes south of Armidale), which may explain why their logo is a flying ram. _

_They have a Pale Ale, A Brown Ale, A Blonde, and a Dark Ale - all in longnecks._

_www.newenglandbrewing.com.au_

_
_

_The picture above is one of a few that made it to Grafton after a trip to Armidale earlier in the year._


----------



## Lincoln2 (11/4/14)

I've been meaning to visit these blokes for a while. If I can combine it with a trout/cod fishing and goat/deer shooting trip - hell yeah. (Not necessarily in that order.)


----------



## shaunous (11/4/14)

Lincoln2 said:


> I've been meaning to visit these blokes for a while. If I can combine it with a trout/cod fishing and goat/deer shooting trip - hell yeah. (Not necessarily in that order.)


I'll join ya Linc, just bought a few new lures and own to many guns. Date and time and I'm there


----------



## Brew Matt (16/4/14)

Don't forget to remember that entries for the Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition will need to be in soon! 15 days to be exact.....

Entries can be delivered in person at the Grafton Showground Pavilion on the 1st & 2nd of May, with judging taking place on the 3rd of May.

You can also have these delivered by mail or courier beforehand - contact for details on how to do this.


----------



## sp0rk (24/4/14)

Hey Matt,
in the entry form, there's a bit about bottle presentation?
I assume this is labels or whatnot?
Sadly I didn't get time to make some and just wrote initials for what each bottle is on the entry sheet and on the bottle caps


----------



## Brew Matt (24/4/14)

A label is purely optional. If your bottles are clean and you don't use a rusty bottle cap all is good.....

If the bottle was not capped properly, and there was beer dribbling down the neck you would lose 'points' on presentation, though in this situation, presentation would be the least of your problems.

So nothing to worry about Sp0rk!

I will update these details in next years program.


----------



## sp0rk (24/4/14)

Awesome,
Thanks again to Shaunous, he picked my entries up about an hour ago
Hopefully I've filled the forms out correctly...
Also it looks like I'll make the tasting night, I'm looking at taking the train up and staying with a mate that lives near the train station


----------



## Brew Matt (24/4/14)

Good stuff Sp0rk! Should be a good night.


----------



## sp0rk (24/4/14)

I filled one of my entries up with a pluto gun this morning, here's hoping it doesn't oxidize too much in the next week


----------



## Bribie G (24/4/14)

Yay Spork

Is the _tasting_ night the same thing as the _judging_ night? Saturday 3rd?


If so then I can pick you up as I intend to be there and stay over in a pub. Should be a good night.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/4/14)

Bribie.


Do you want me to organise a pub room at my local. Prob be $40/room. 

And they have Celebration,Pale Ale,Mild,Guiness...and really good food. 

I am going to twist Sporks ( SWMBO ) arm as well. 

Not sure what Shaunus is up to... But I want to get drunk with him

http://www.roches.com.au/


----------



## Bribie G (24/4/14)

Sounds brilliant, pls PM - I was looking at a 90 dollar joint but that's fifty towards a brew or few . 

I wasn't aware that Sp0rk was your SWMBO but that's perfectly alright in this modern era in which we live B)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/4/14)

Well...if Spork, his SWMBO, Shaunus and his SHMBO are going to make a night of it I shall hit them up for the cottage, which is basically a house as part of the pub. Need to get numbers in early.


----------



## Dave70 (25/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Article in there about beer fest at Yamba on Anzac weekend


Fcuking sod it.
I literally just drove 9 hours home.
From Yamba..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/4/14)

I think the drive home would have been more enjoyable than getting slugged an entry fee to drink over priced beer...

And Yamba is about exciting as an old peoples home with a coffee shop...


----------



## Crusty (25/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I think the drive home would have been more enjoyable than getting slugged an entry fee to drink over priced beer...
> And Yamba is about exciting as an old peoples home with a coffee shop...


Grafton, ha ha.
We got a shit loads of coffee shops & old people too, it's going off, especially on pension day.

Should of dropped in Dave, bloody snob.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/4/14)

Well...at least in Grafton you have a choice of pubs.......


----------



## Crusty (25/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well...at least in Grafton you have a choice of pubs.......


Why on Earth would you want to go to a pub? Surely your not buying any of that stuff at the bar. Ok I guess buying spirits but bloody he'll that's expensive. The Tavern here sells schooners of 150 lashes for $7.50 ea. The pubs the same & i don't think the bowlo or golfie are any cheaper. Don't get me started on the meals either.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/4/14)

Coopers Celebration on tap $5 schooner. Just finished 2 kegs of Vintage for $5 schmiddies...

I am not complaning at all.

My locall is pretty good.


----------



## sp0rk (26/4/14)

Sucks to be both of you, my local sells Bello Brewery, Black Duck, Murrays and New England Brewery beers (and some other randoms from time to time)


----------



## Brew Matt (26/4/14)

sp0rk said:


> Sucks to be both of you, my local sells Bello Brewery, Black Duck, Murrays and New England Brewery beers (and some other randoms from time to time)


Sp0rk you show off! Obviously you are referring to the new Mothers Milk bar at Sawtell (who by the way, are a supporter of the Grafton Show Home Brewing Competition).

To those attending the judging night, and those entering the competition, thanks heaps for your support. Without you, the event would not be a success! (if you are BJCP certified and thinking of attending the judging event, please let me know so your talents can be put to use).

As most are aware, Grafton has heaps of pubs, and from this list the following have agreed to support the event: Crown Hotel (River End Prince Street), Roches Family Hotel (Victoria Street), Blue Goose Hotel (Junction Hill), Jacaranda Hotel (Pound Street), and the Grafton Golf Club (Top of the hill South Grafton).

Their support has allowed us to better publicise the event, and I believe publicans from each of these establishments are forward thinkers when it comes to beer and the management of their establishments. This was reflected by the enthusiasm shown by each in getting behind the event. When people take pride in brewing their own beer, they are always keen to try beers from the 'local' that vary from the mainstream.

Entries can be submitted in person this Thursday and Friday (1st and 2nd of May) from 9AM - 6PM. If you are mailing an entry, get this sent ASAP (to my knowledge, none have arrived as yet). So come Friday evening, we will know if we have more entries than usual.

There aren't many historical records remaining for the event, but it has been going for nearly 150 years (though the term home brew may not have existed back then). Despite this, some locals did not know there was a home brewing event, so hopefully this is no longer the case due to the extra programs, posters, coasters, newspaper article, facebook page, and increased distribution.

I am obviously biased here, but I believe country towns deserve to have some sort of a beer scene. One that involves good quality beer, variety, and a love of the brewing process. I think most when they see All Grain brewing for the first time, are fascinated and amazed... and who would think you could make home brew that doesn't taste like 'home brew'.

If you are ever driving through Grafton, have a look at the old Grafton Brewery. It is a large site, and from a time before the term 'Craft Brewery' had even been coined.


----------



## Dave70 (26/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I think the drive home would have been more enjoyable than getting slugged an entry fee to drink over priced beer...
> 
> And Yamba is about exciting as an old peoples home with a coffee shop...


Thats why we spent most days at ten mile beach, Iluka.
Plus a morning at the Maclean Scottish festival. May have a go at the highland games next year. Many of the entrants looked like they were there on a bet. I note also (with dissapointment), narry a stall sold anything like authentic Scottish fare. Unless you count the beer tent nestled next to the toilet block selling cans of Black Douglas and coke.

I have many, many holiday pics if you'd like to see them.



Crusty said:


> Grafton, ha ha.
> We got a shit loads of coffee shops & old people too, it's going off, especially on pension day.
> 
> Should of dropped in Dave, bloody snob.


I knew there was a comerade at Yamba but couldn't rember who.
We'll be back over christmas and new years Crusty so I shall bother you with brewing questions and perhaps a mooch beer or two then.

Yeah, the old Shores tavern dont miss you do they.
Guess they had to pay for that expensive play equipment and renos somehow..


----------



## sp0rk (26/4/14)

Dave70 said:


> Plus a morning at the Maclean Scottish festival. May have a go at the highland games next year. Many of the entrants looked like they were there on a bet. I note also (with dissapointment), narry a stall sold anything like authentic


I've thought about going myself.
I've gotten into a bit of weightlifting and whatnot and figured I would give a decent go, but thought that surely the contestants there would slaughter me in a log toss...


----------



## Crusty (26/4/14)

I'm entering just one beer in the comp as my timing is up to shit & wasn't quite ready for this years comp & would of liked another couple of weeks for this beer to age. I'm just curious to know that I use BeerSmith & my Pale Ale is 11.2 EBC which is well within the style guidelines of 9.8 to 27.6. According to the downloadable Grafton home brewing sheets, the Pale category should be 0-15 SRM. SRM = EBC x 1.97?





If that's the case, my 11.2 EBC which is in style guidelines for an APA will be out by SRM according to the comp?


----------



## Brew Matt (26/4/14)

Style guidelines will prevail. You have nothing to worry about Crusty.


----------



## Crusty (26/4/14)

Brew Matt said:


> Style guidelines will prevail. You have nothing to worry about Crusty.


Thanks Matt.


----------



## Dave70 (26/4/14)

sp0rk said:


> I've thought about going myself.
> I've gotten into a bit of weightlifting and whatnot and figured I would give a decent go, but thought that surely the contestants there would slaughter me in a log toss...


There were some big units there actually. I passed one of the top contenders on his way back from the lunch break getting his macros via two steak sangers, chips and a cigarette.

I've been training the log toss so long I'd qualify as a master.


----------



## Bribie G (26/4/14)

Bring it on, I tells ya


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/4/14)

I thinks its AWSOME that a local Agricultural Show has been able to bring in entrants from across Australia. Even better is the fact that home brewing at a local regional show level has been accepted with vigour.

Brew Mat has done an awsome job in promoting the Grafton Show brew comp


----------



## Bribie G (26/4/14)

And being on the North Coast with easy access to the likes of Brisbane and Coffs, both of which offer good AG suppliers, as well as being on the Courier "spine" for affordable and quick deliveries, Grafton area is a sweet spot to be in if you want to get into AG.

Big ups to Brew Matt.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/4/14)

The courier spine is worth shit. They dont give a shit. .

By the time you buy a sack of grain from "Coffs"..get it delivered....

Buy a sack from Briisy .

There is no ******* sweet spot here..

Its ******* bullshit what is charged...


----------



## shaunous (27/4/14)

Well i'll be throwing 3 beers at the show, 2 will be under-carbed and green (only bottled them last Wednesday) and the other is my first AG ever that I still have bottles from. But either way im keen for the catch-up and the beers :beerbang:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/4/14)

Judging kicks off at 7pm....so prob drag a half charged Bribe & spork in about 6:30


----------



## shaunous (27/4/14)

Sweet. you'll be at Roches beforehand then


----------



## Bribie G (27/4/14)

also there on Friday


----------



## Crusty (27/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Well i'll be throwing 3 beers at the show, 2 will be under-carbed and green (only bottled them last Wednesday) and the other is my first AG ever that I still have bottles from. But either way im keen for the catch-up and the beers :beerbang:


Nice.
I'm only entering 1 due to piss poor timing.
I've rushed this one a tad too to get it ready for the show.
I normally crash chill for 7 days but only did this one for 3 days & dry hopped as time was running out.
I'll be dropping off some extras for anyone that wants a sample on tasting night. I can't make it unfortunately.
Sounds as though it will be a great night & looks like there will be quite a few entries.


----------



## shaunous (28/4/14)

Crusty said:


> Nice.
> I'm only entering 1 due to piss poor timing.
> I've rushed this one a tad too to get it ready for the show.
> I normally crash chill for 7 days but only did this one for 3 days & dry hopped as time was running out.
> ...


Yeh I rushed mine also. Wasnt untill Matt sent that message saying only 15days till judging night that I realised how close it was.

Also I wont knock back a sample :lol:


----------



## Lincoln2 (28/4/14)

Does the showground have a camping area attached? I was thinking of rolling out the swag.


----------



## shaunous (28/4/14)

Lincoln2 said:


> Does the showground have a camping area attached? I was thinking of rolling out the swag.


Um, dont think so. But its pretty big, they'd be hard to find u sleeping under one of the tree's or speedway cars around 

I'd let u stay at mine Linc but its a high chance I wont make it out home and will be staying at the parents just down the road.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/4/14)

They have camping there. Or stay at pub. You could share a room with Bribie and split the cost.


----------



## Lincoln2 (28/4/14)

Is the pub within an easy walk from & to the showground?


----------



## shaunous (28/4/14)

Sure is, but people have been known to run you over and take off when leaving pubs around here h34r:


----------



## Brew Matt (28/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Judging kicks off at 7pm....so prob drag a half charged Bribe & spork in about 6:30


There will be a 'peoples choice' component that each attendee will be invited to partake in, so bring your palettes along in pristine condition! (you can charge them later at the pub if required.....)

And we will have a sausage sizzle afterwards.


----------



## Brew Matt (28/4/14)

Crusty said:


> Nice.
> I'm only entering 1 due to piss poor timing.
> I've rushed this one a tad too to get it ready for the show.
> I normally crash chill for 7 days but only did this one for 3 days & dry hopped as time was running out.
> ...


Good stuff Crusty. I have let them know you will be dropping in some extra tasters.


----------



## Brew Matt (28/4/14)

Lincoln2 said:


> Does the showground have a camping area attached? I was thinking of rolling out the swag.


There is a camping area attached, so should not be a problem.


----------



## skelly22 (28/4/14)

Hey guys, I might try to get a couple of beers sent up there by the weekend- how many bottles of each must be sent? (I use 450ml Grolsch swing tops?


----------



## Brew Matt (28/4/14)

skelly22 said:


> Hey guys, I might try to get a couple of beers sent up there by the weekend- how many bottles of each must be sent? (I use 450ml Grolsch swing tops?


PM sent


----------



## Bribie G (28/4/14)

You wouldn't want to share a room with me, I fart like a brewery dray horse. Rooms are available at Roches Hotel (n.b. not the Roach Hotel, that's a cockroach bait  ) from $40 and a good range of brews at the bar. That's where I'll be sleeping coma-ing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/4/14)

Show ground is easy walking xistance...prob 10mins at most.


----------



## Crusty (28/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Show ground is easy walking xistance...prob 10mins at most.


Yeah!
10mins to the showground & about 2hrs walk back you drunken yahoos! ( insert wish i was here quote )


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/4/14)

I can walk pretty quick if it involves going to a pub.


----------



## Seanz (1/5/14)

shaunous said:


> Sure is, but people have been known to run you over and take off when leaving pubs around here h34r:


----------



## Seanz (1/5/14)

Buddy you best walk home backwards this time with blinking lights on, and sorry forgot to send you down test drinks bloody nice.


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/14)

Sitt'n at the railway station
got a ticket for my destination


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/5/14)

Siit'n at the showground waiting for the rain to clear so we can hook up power to the newshep..


----------



## Brew Matt (2/5/14)

Siit'n at the office, trying to get a few moments to visit the Showground and see how many new brews have been entered today. A good selection arrived yesterday!


----------



## Lincoln2 (3/5/14)

Southbound.


----------



## shaunous (3/5/14)

ShowerBound..


----------



## sp0rk (3/5/14)

Also showerbound, then heading down to the bar at Roches around 5 for a middy of Thatchers (quite a nice cider)


----------



## Bribie G (3/5/14)

I'm English so I don't have to engage in that silly nonsense.


----------



## sp0rk (4/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> I'm English so I don't have to engage in that silly nonsense.


Did you make it back to the pub ok?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/5/14)

I just got home....and Ilive here....


Oh boy....What a night......Poor old class 1. 


Go clan AHB.....we stayed until we could no longer write.....then we stayed longer and drank beer.


----------



## shaunous (4/5/14)

sp0rk said:


> Did you make it back to the pub ok?


Yeh Bribie, one minute we're sampling Irish creams and the next you've disappeared into thin air.



Ducatiboy stu said:


> I just got home....and Ilive here....
> Oh boy....What a night......Poor old class 1.
> Go clan AHB.....we stayed until we could no longer write.....then we stayed longer and drank beer.


I didn't even try a beer from class 1, probably a good thing. I don't plan on taking this $60 cab ride home to often, jeebus!


----------



## sp0rk (4/5/14)

Breakfast has moved to vines @ 139 if anyone wants in


----------



## Crusty (4/5/14)

How were the beers on offer?
Are the beers sampled by the competitors cold? I know the judged beers are @room temp but I don't enjoy an Ale @20deg +.
Sounds like you guys had a great night.


----------



## Bribie G (4/5/14)

Those Irish creams did me in so I staggered back to the pub and dreamed about Beer all night. Currently sitting at station after a bracing march over the mighty Clarence and some REAL foodat Maccas Grafton South. Great weekend. Pencilled in for next year and catch up with all next year.
Here's xpt now. Will post tourist shots when I get home. What a lovely wee city.


----------



## sp0rk (4/5/14)

Crusty said:


> How were the beers on offer?
> Are the beers sampled by the competitors cold? I know the judged beers are @room temp but I don't enjoy an Ale @20deg +.
> Sounds like you guys had a great night.


Judged beers were cooled, i believe 
We were tasting from the same bottles as the judges
There was only 1 beer judged warm, due to the cooled bottle breaking when it was opened (crustacean beer...)
It was a great night, thanks again to everyone involved in running it!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/5/14)

It was about 10*c in the Pavillion...so they wher basically "room" temp.

There where some nice beers. About 60 all up. 

Team AHB invested in some Coopers go tide us over between classes...

Must say......them outa towners sure made the night fun....

By the end of the night...we where all pissed...including the Judges..


----------



## GABBA110360 (4/5/14)

sounds like you lot all had a big night!
i'll see if I can get there next year for sips as well as an entry or two
cheers
ken


----------



## shaunous (4/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Team AHB invested in some Coopers go tide us over between classes...


Yeh, thanks for the pick-up little brother, we needed something to quench the thirst in between tastings 

I may or may not have been found half mangled through a cat door holding a broom handle trying to break into my house around 2am this morning 

Was a good night once it got going, great to meet yáll and catch up again with others. Hope you Kyogle boys made it home alright


----------



## shaunous (4/5/14)

GABBA110360 said:


> sounds like you lot all had a big night!
> i'll see if I can get there next year for sips as well as an entry or two
> cheers
> ken


It was big alright, I don't think we finished tasting until midnight, and we didn't even get to the Ciders and Ginger Beers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/5/14)

shaunous said:


> It was big alright, I don't think we finished tasting until midnight, and we didn't even get to the Ciders and Ginger Beers.


Try 1:00 am...


----------



## Bribie G (4/5/14)

Hic

Home again and into the Aldi Cider.
One of the best AHB get togethers ever, great to put a face to the names and all seriously funny bastards. I'll leave the blackmail shots to Matt, but I took camera for a walk around town.

Like thousands of others Grafton, to me, was just the Maccas stop on the Hwy at South Grafton, the town itself is a really picturesque and historical city. Get thee there for a trip.

I've included a pic of the room, I think it was my room. Great value for $40. Also a shot in the gents urinal, in the old days a lot of men couldn't afford a paper but they could afford a beer, so there's a long tradition of pasting the front pages so you can catch up on the news while you pee. And longest table in the World made from one tree.

Matt did an awesome job of drawing local support, like this flyer in a pub window (The Crown). Great job Matt.


----------



## shaunous (4/5/14)

Great pic's Bribie, don't really pay attention to the sites when ya drive around every day.

Great job to Matt, hope we didn't play up to much


----------



## Seanz (5/5/14)

Better get some of that Aldi cider up north here sounds like a tasty drop,


----------



## Lincoln2 (5/5/14)

I am almost fully recovered from the night and expect to be back to normal by tomorrow. It was a pretty big night and I may have played up just a little.

Fantastic event and here are some highlights (in no particular order):

1. Meeting fellow AHB'ers. Saunous, Ducatiboy, Spork (and Mrs Spork), BrewMatt (and Mrs BrewMatt), that Irish dude + his missus and (briefly) Bribie.
2. Chatting to the professional brewers - particularly Tanya from Beard & Brau. How she resisted my charms is a complete mystery, probably because her hubby was right there I suppose.
3. The feedback. I listened to a post-mortem after an early round and the judges re-inforced the basics that we all should know. There was a high % of beers with faults caused by basic fermentation issues such as temperature control and yeast selection/handling.
3.1 Chatting with the pros after their official duties were done. Basically just shooting the sh!t in a relaxed setting. We don't get too many chances to meet industry types in small country towns. Nice people.
4. Sauerkraut = deliciousness. Should be mandatory at all beer event BBQs.

Lowlights:
1. The night was a bit cool as I was swagging it. i think the organisers should do something about the weather.

In closing, I take back most of the bad things I've said about Grafton. Nice people, nice town and one of the best nights I've had in a while.

(P.S. Seanous, $40 pub room vs $60 cab fare!!!)


----------



## shaunous (5/5/14)

Was a good night Linc, apart from swearing fairly loudly infront of the elderly you didnt play up to bad :lol:

Yeh, well I could have been better off again and slept at the folks house which is 2 blocks from where we were. I think the beer, irish cream and other had something to do with my decision.

I dont know how many times I heard you talking to Tanya from Beard & Baau about her photo shoot in some Female Beer Calendar, hilarious. (How do I get this caldendar?) 

Again, thanks to the Judges and Thanks to Matt and Ol' Jack for the event.


----------



## Crusty (5/5/14)

Lincoln2 said:


> 3. The feedback. I listened to a post-mortem after an early round and the judges re-inforced the basics that we all should know. There was a high % of beers with faults caused by basic fermentation issues such as temperature control and yeast selection/handling.


Do we get any notes at all about our beers?
I'd like to know if they found faults with mine & what they were so I can concentrate on fixing any issues when brewing that particular beer next time round.
Getting expert advice is great if that's what happens. Even some basic words of advice would be useful.
I only entered one All Grain beer in category 3.


----------



## Brew Matt (5/5/14)

Crusty said:


> Do we get any notes at all about our beers?
> I'd like to know if they found faults with mine & what they were so I can concentrate on fixing any issues when brewing that particular beer next time round.
> Getting expert advice is great if that's what happens. Even some basic words of advice would be useful.
> I only entered one All Grain beer in category 3.


Hi Crusty,

Yes. This is the first year that this is happening, and the reason why the event took so long.


----------



## shaunous (5/5/14)

Brew Matt said:


> Hi Crusty,
> 
> Yes. This is the first year that this is happening, and the reason why the event took so long.


Good stuff, i'd happily keep the length of the event long for more detailed judging like this.


----------



## Crusty (5/5/14)

Brew Matt said:


> Hi Crusty,
> 
> Yes. This is the first year that this is happening, and the reason why the event took so long.


Awesome.
At a buck an entry, that's incredible. A big thumbs up to you Matt & everyone else involved. You've done a great job promoting it & I'll be entering again next year armed with more entries this time round.


----------



## skelly22 (5/5/14)

It was good to meet you all guys, I will certainly be aiming to get there for next year again!

Matt and Jack, and the judges thank you for your time it was great!

Shane


PS- if you want to know what Linc looks like- see below for a close match:


----------



## skelly22 (5/5/14)

And Stu- my nose hairs are still singed from your contribution to the "aromas" section of the night!


----------



## shaunous (5/5/14)

Fukin spot on, Linc the cartoon charactor version of Ron Burghandy :lol:

The extra 'aroma's' is what had me struggling to enter the house via the cat door :huh:


----------



## Lincoln2 (5/5/14)

A few people commented on my similarity to Ron; I'm going to accept it in the "ruggedly macho" sense - not the "cliched buffoon" comparison.

Crusty: The feedback I was referring to was general in nature and they did not single out specific beers. I think it is important to get good detailed feedback for your beer and that looks like it has been taken care of. Best of luck.

And yes, the hop aromas stemmed from some serious dry-hopping I believe.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/5/14)

Back at the showground working

Had a talk with the Chief Steward about about sat night....

Her comment was...."I think we should start earlier next year.."

Other than that......she ..um.....didnt say much..


----------



## Bribie G (5/5/14)

Hey Lincoln, what's the exact name of that E cigarette? Thinking of getting one for a stepdaughter. She gave up H no problems years ago but she can't seem to give up the deadly fags.


----------



## shaunous (5/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> Hey Lincoln, what's the exact name of that E cigarette? Thinking of getting one for a stepdaughter. She gave up H no problems years ago but she can't seem to give up the deadly fags.


Jesus, hahahahaha. 

Fuk it was funny looking back to see 'Ron' chatting up some 60+ year old bird with a beer in one hand and the E-Cigarette in the other. Gold!


----------



## Bribie G (5/5/14)

Was that the one I didn't proceed with as she had a wedding ring on? Story of my life.


----------



## shaunous (5/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> Was that the one I didn't proceed with as she had a wedding ring on? Story of my life.


Hahaha, yep...


----------



## Bribie G (5/5/14)

Damn she looked so much like Mrs Slocombe - my fantasy 1970s pin up chick.


----------



## shaunous (5/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> Damn she looked so much like Mrs Slocombe - my fantasy 1970s pin up chick.


Haaahahahaha, sexy.


----------



## Lincoln2 (6/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> Hey Lincoln, what's the exact name of that E cigarette? Thinking of getting one for a stepdaughter. She gave up H no problems years ago but she can't seem to give up the deadly fags.


Bribie, I'll get some info together and send you a PM in the next day or so. Cheers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/5/14)

You got them pics from the event Guzzi Boy


----------



## Bribie G (6/5/14)

He was flashing away like anything h34r:


----------



## Lincoln2 (6/5/14)

Here you go - I'll get some more later. It was slightly disheartening to see such a lack of facial hair amongst all the brewers. Kyogle represented as did the ugly mug on the right.

It was pleasant to note that the competition was open to all races, including the dwarven race. Gungo, son of Gimli, son of Gloin is pictured at left.

The amount of bottles in this pic was not an accurate representation of the party; this photo was taken early - while I was still able to operate a complicated electronic device.


----------



## Bribie G (6/5/14)

Didn't Gimli accompany Legolas to the Blessed Realm in the Fourth Age in a ship that they both constructed at the boat ramp at the Grey Havens? Maybe he had an opportunity to slip it to a dwarf girl (bearded) before he left.


----------



## shaunous (6/5/14)

I wanna know who the brewer was with the big Hahn Bottles, one was bottled hopped im sure, and the other was dry hopped with them small banana lollies.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/14)

Or that infected one that I left in the glass....only to discover latter that it was recommencing life and was trying to escape from the glass....I have never seen a beer do that....


----------



## MikeHell (7/5/14)

shaunous said:


> I wanna know who the brewer was with the big Hahn Bottles, one was bottled hopped im sure, and the other was dry hopped with them small banana lollies.


Hi Shaunous, I'm pretty sure they were mine. I was at the comp up until the end of the first two beer classes then I had to scamper. No bottle hopping, but used Vic Secret in multiple stages in my beer entry for the 2nd Class, if that is the one you are referring to? The banana one was possibly my hefeweizen, the banana/clove is from the yeast strain I used. Pity I couldn't hang around, maybe next time. Cheers.


----------



## MikeHell (7/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Or that infected one that I left in the glass....only to discover latter that it was recommencing life and was trying to escape from the glass....I have never seen a beer do that....


Hi Stu, if that was one of the Stouts, it was possibly mine if it was gushing like a froth volcano?
Cheers.


----------



## Crusty (7/5/14)

When are the results announced, Friday or Saturday?


----------



## MikeHell (7/5/14)

I thought Friday.


----------



## shaunous (7/5/14)

MikeHell said:


> Hi Shaunous, I'm pretty sure they were mine. I was at the comp up until the end of the first two beer classes then I had to scamper. No bottle hopping, but used Vic Secret in multiple stages in my beer entry for the 2nd Class, if that is the one you are referring to? The banana one was possibly my hefeweizen, the banana/clove is from the yeast strain I used. Pity I couldn't hang around, maybe next time. Cheers.


That Hef was damn good, banana-ery as all hell, and I love banana's.

I remember the other one having a massive hop hit.

Did we meet you? If so I cannot remember 




Crusty said:


> When are the results announced, Friday or Saturday?


Yeh Friday I believe.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/14)

MikeHell said:


> Hi Stu, if that was one of the Stouts, it was possibly mine if it was gushing like a froth volcano?
> Cheers.


No it wasnt a Stout. I think it was Dark ale....but the infection was so bad that I spat it straight out. It was rank


----------



## shaunous (7/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> No it wasnt a Stout. I think it was Dark ale....but the infection was so bad that I spat it straight out. It was rank


Pretty sure Linc drank our 'shitty beer gets tipped into that cup' cup. That was funny.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/14)

The whole night was just one big laugh...


----------



## Brew Matt (7/5/14)

Crusty said:


> When are the results announced, Friday or Saturday?


The results will be available on Friday for the opening of the show. There will be ribbons displayed with bottles in the main pavilion.

Hopefully, the results will be published in the Daily Examiner along with the other comps.

There were some good beers, and for those amongst the top in ranking, it was pretty close!


----------



## shaunous (7/5/14)

Brew Matt said:


> Hopefully, the results will be published in the Daily Examiner along with the other comps.


Hopefully, because im to cheap to pay for show tickets to get in 

You going to take any pic's of the home brew display Matt?


----------



## Brew Matt (7/5/14)

shaunous said:


> Hopefully, because im to cheap to pay for show tickets to get in
> 
> You going to take any pic's of the home brew display Matt?


Yep, plenty of photos.


----------



## MikeHell (7/5/14)

shaunous said:


> That Hef was damn good, banana-ery as all hell, and I love banana's.
> 
> I remember the other one having a massive hop hit.
> 
> ...


No don't think we met, I had to leave after the 2nd round was finished.


----------



## Lincoln2 (7/5/14)

shaunous said:


> Pretty sure Linc drank our 'shitty beer gets tipped into that cup' cup. That was funny.


I thought it was a Belgian. Top marks!


----------



## shaunous (8/5/14)

MikeHell said:


> No don't think we met, I had to leave after the 2nd round was finished.


We were all only just getting started by then


----------



## sp0rk (8/5/14)

Man I wish my lager was ready for the show, just having a glass now and it's got great head retention, really good lacing, nice and clear and tastes great
ahh well, might just have to have a few more glasses...


----------



## shaunous (9/5/14)

Well done Mike and sp0rk, 1st place boys. Shane u got a highly commended.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/5/14)

Results

Pale from a kit

1 Lyall Lees

Pale modified kit

1 Michael Watson
2. Ramon.Wilson

Pale from scratch

1 Peter Therkelson
2 Daniel O' Donnell

Dark beer from kit

1 Andrew Morris

Dark beer mofified kit

1 Ramon Wilson

Dark beer from scratch

1 Daniel Taverner ( Champion Prize )
2 Daniel O 'Donell
Shane Kelly ( commended )
Brian Penley 

Stout from Kit

1 Jack Lumly ( champion prize )

Stout mofified kit 

1 Michail Watson
2 Ramon Wilsin

Cider

1 Shaun Kelly


----------



## GABBA110360 (9/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Results
> 
> Pale from a kit
> 
> ...


well done
do any of those names relate to members on here ?


----------



## shaunous (9/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Results
> Pale from a kit
> 1 Lyall Lees
> Pale modified kit
> ...


----------



## MikeHell (9/5/14)

Awesome!!!

Congrats to Jack Lumley & Daniel Taverner (sp0rk), both Champion Prizes.

Will have to lift my game!

Until next time.

Cheers.


----------



## shaunous (9/5/14)

Jack who is also the steward got 5 first prizes for his beers and spirits, nothing suss


----------



## shaunous (9/5/14)

Hey Matty, not that I participated in it, but is there any results for the peoples choice, I'm pretty sure in the end only Stu was doing it though, Hahahaha.


----------



## sp0rk (11/5/14)

Thanks guys, I'm very stoked with my win 
Now to enter the same beer in the Bello show and hopefully get the same results...
I won't be entering the lager now, someone went and drank all of it over a period of 24 hours...


----------



## Brew Matt (11/5/14)

shaunous said:


> Jack who is also the steward got 5 first prizes for his beers and spirits, nothing suss


Unless Jack bribed the judges to give him a high score, there was nothing suss about his winnings. In fact he doesn't even know yet as he is not on the internet, and has been away.

I have only known the winners names just before the show, as prior to this it was all based on bottle numbers, and class number (no names are attached to the bottles for fair judging).

What he has done is no mean feat however. For the beers, it is the largest number of submissions, and he brews from a kit. When the judges scored his winning beer (Stout Modified Kit), they were of the belief that it was all grain, but I know this is not the case, so even though you cant read this Jack, congrats!

I don't know much about Ginger beer, but his winning entry had a beautiful head on it, that I don't recall seeing on a GB previously.


----------



## Brew Matt (11/5/14)

shaunous said:


> Hey Matty, not that I participated in it, but is there any results for the peoples choice, I'm pretty sure in the end only Stu was doing it though, Hahahaha.


I will get something compiled shortly. I think only 3 or so Peoples Choice forms were submitted..... and by submitted, I mean picked up from the floor


----------



## shaunous (11/5/14)

Brew Matt said:


> Unless Jack bribed the judges to give him a high score, there was nothing suss about his winnings. In fact he doesn't even know yet as he is not on the internet, and has been away.
> 
> I have only known the winners names just before the show, as prior to this it was all based on bottle numbers, and class number (no names are attached to the bottles for fair judging).
> 
> ...


Was only joking Matty, although it was funny at the show overhearing a couple of guys saying the old guy who does the judging also always wins that's why people stopped entering beers. This however is not the case anymore as he doesn't do the tasting. So congrats ol' Jack.

I would love to taste his GB though, one of the other entrants who didn't win a thing makes the best GB I've tasted, incl commercial versions.

Well done all others also, was a good night.


----------



## Brew Matt (11/5/14)

shaunous said:


> Was only joking Matty, although it was funny at the show overhearing a couple of guys saying the old guy who does the judging also always wins that's why people stopped entering beers. This however is not the case anymore as he doesn't do the tasting. So congrats ol' Jack.
> 
> I would love to taste his GB though, one of the other entrants who didn't win a thing makes the best GB I've tasted, incl commercial versions.
> 
> Well done all others also, was a good night.


I know you were joking Shaunous, but just wanted to clarify as it is a good result.


----------



## Crusty (11/5/14)

Congratulations to all that took a place.
I'm looking forward to the judging notes as I'll be brewing this beer again shortly & would like to see what the judges picked up on with my entry.
My first beer on the new BM & my first ever comp.
Cheers boys.


----------



## Seanz (11/5/14)

WELL done Shauno, gotta get into this cider great effort


----------



## skelly22 (22/5/14)

shaunous said:


> > Results
> > Pale from a kit
> > 1 Lyall Lees
> > Pale modified kit
> > ...



Guys well done on the great results!! Looking forward to trying again next year
Shane


----------



## sp0rk (23/5/14)

I dropped my beers and the Mrs sp0rk's cider into the Bello show last night, there were quite a few entries! (I'd say a good 25-30)
Good luck to anyone who's entered


----------



## shaunous (23/5/14)

Dang, I forgot.

Good luck buddy.


----------



## MikeHell (31/5/14)

sp0rk said:


> I dropped my beers and the Mrs sp0rk's cider into the Bello show last night, there were quite a few entries! (I'd say a good 25-30)
> Good luck to anyone who's entered


How did you go with that spork? I managed to get a couple of entries in at the last minute, got 2nd in the Stout, 2nd in the Pale/Amber and a $25 voucher for Most Successful Exhibitor!
Cheers, M.


----------



## shaunous (31/5/14)

Well done Mike, cleaning up this beer season


----------



## William3265 (2/6/14)

I love beer brewing,so if you ever want to participate in any competition regarding beer brewing you can go on line to www.homebrewtips.net,here you can find good and informative stuff.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/6/14)

Not as good as AHB


----------



## Brew Matt (27/12/14)

New thread for the 2015 competition can be found here:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/84364-grafton-show-home-brewing-competition-2015/


----------

